# Newbie to the Forum - Bit of advice please....



## Longy89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello All - I am coming from a BMW 3.0 Z4 and have just picked up a 2012 Roadster 2.0 TFSI in the Black Spec with only 26K miles on it with a full Audi service history and it is mint in every way (Apart from the outdated Stereo system that is easily replaced). When I test drove it I did not give it much stick and only went about 50 mph tops and it drove like a dream. Since bringing it home I have noticed a wheel wobble when giving it the full beans from 0 - 55 plus mph and more wheel wobble from 80 mph plus when cruising. Looking through the various threads on here would a good start to getting this fixed be taking it to my local Kwik Fit which has the hunter tracker wheel alignment equipment and also having the wheels balanced at the same time? Any advice would be most appreciated...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk2 section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
As long as KF know how to use the Hunter equipment they should be able to sort it. Good luck.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Here are a few useful posts you may want to read through as a new TT Roadster owner -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049


----------

